# Helix dsp or mosconi 6 to 8 v8?



## Sangha1891 (Feb 17, 2016)

Having new 6.5 in front and rear doors put in and one 12 inch sub with factory deck ...I was going to use audio control lc8i but every install shop says I should get dsp make Hugh difference so one shop sells helix dsp and says it's best other shop sells mosconi and says I should use 6 to 8 v8 etc ...should I use dsp? Could I tell diff from mosconi or helix? I am not a tuner so the shops will install and tune them...I figure I will have 2 presets to choose from one for driver when I am alone and other for passengers. ..I like this forum bc from what I been reading there are lot of independent views etc not just pushing one particular brand etc ohh and what do you think about labor cost I am bringing all components to them and it's around 1000 to 1200 labor does that sound right? That is for installing groom usb3 for android and iphone music bt streaming for factory deck and installing components 2 sets mids and highs then using fast rings and dynamat extreme 4 doors install 2 amps install dsp and tune it also

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

After talking to two different shops that are nationally recognized, they both say that both of these dsp's are very good. Both have all of the capability needed and both are quiet. There is a difference between the controllers and their size and function so you might want to check that out.

I've heard that the user interface is easier on the Helix, but I have not compared the two. I am having the Helix installed at the moment.


----------



## GarchingS54 (Jan 17, 2016)

Both DSPs are great. 
I own the 6to8 v8 and I'm satisfied. I like the small RC-Mini Controller.

The usability of the Helix userinterface is a little bit better and the Helix support in europe is superior. I don't know it is in the US.


----------



## James Cole (Dec 6, 2016)

I am looking to going 8to12 aerospace... how would that compare with the Helix?


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

James Cole said:


> I am looking to going 8to12 aerospace... how would that compare with the Helix?


The Helix DSP's interface is hard to beat, it's just about perfect and it's intuitive and easy to get used to using. I would go with the Helix just for that reason. Features wise they're all about the same.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

The Helix seems to be the new forum boner and everybody says it is the best. I looked atmboth and went with the 6to8 it's software is very easy nto use and the new 8 to12 is a much better unit than the helix


----------



## James Cole (Dec 6, 2016)

Hammer1 said:


> The Helix seems to be the new forum boner and everybody says it is the best. I looked atmboth and went with the 6to8 it's software is very easy nto use and the new 8 to12 is a much better unit than the helix


Thanks for the info, but exactly what will it make the 8to12 aerospace better? Less noise floor? SQ?


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

From what I've read and what I've heard, you will not go wrong with either DSP. These are probably two of the better DSPs on the market today. The Helix is supposed to be a little better, intuitively. But, that does not mean the Mosconi is difficult to learn.

The Helix DSP throws out a 4 volt signal. If you are looking at the DSP.2, then it throws out a 6 volt signal (If I am wrong, someone please correct me). The 6to8 V8 throws out an 8 volt signal. My head unit throws out an 8 volt signal, so I am ever-so-slightly leaning towards the Mosconi 6to8 V8.

A local dealer quoted me $700 for the 6to8 V8 and $300 for the Remote Control Device. That's retail. Add taxes and I'm approaching $1100. I think, but am not sure, that the DSP.2 is in the same ballpark.

Like I said before, if you choose either one, I think you will be very satisfied. Both devices will probably make a huge diffeence in your listening experience. Both DSPs are at the top of their game and are high quality units.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

James Cole said:


> Thanks for the info, but exactly what will it make the 8to12 aerospace better? Less noise floor? SQ?


Much higher sample rate than the Helix


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

A local dealer quoted me $700 for the 6to8 V8 and $300 for the Remote Control Device. That's retail. Add taxes and I'm approaching $1100. I think, but am not sure, that the DSP.2 is in the same ballpark.

Like I said before, if you choose either one, I think you will be very satisfied. Both devices will probably make a huge diffeence in your listening experience. Both DSPs are at the top of their game and are high quality units.[/QUOTE]


If your leaning toward the 6to8 you might want to look at the new 6to8 aerospace that just came out. Your dealer is a little high on his price for the 6to8v8.

I am going to pick up the new 6to8 aerospace and will have a pristine 6to8v8 for sale soon


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

You cannot go wrong with either unit. They are both VERY good.

I'm assuming you are talking about the basic Helix DSP (not the DSP Pro)...
And if that's the case, then you won't find/hear any percievable difference between the Helix and the Mosconi. 
Go for whatever one is the better overall price.

Every shop is going to tell you that their stuff is the best...


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Hammer1 said:


> The Helix seems to be the new forum boner and everybody says it is the best. I looked atmboth and went with the 6to8 it's software is very easy nto use and the new 8 to12 is a much better unit than the helix


It's been the forum boner a while but honestly comparing these DSP's is like comparing Ford to Dodge to Chevy. They're all pretty close to the same and you're not going wrong with either of them. The user interface is going to be the biggest selling point, at least in my opinion. Thats the Twk's biggest weak point, tiny controls, can't change the size of the window and stuff like that make it not much fun to operate in a car on a small laptop screen. The Helix software you could easily use on a tablet, with large controls that are well placed and intuitive to use. The features and menus are very easy to navigate and figure out. I've not messed with the Mosconni software so I can't speak to it but I have used the other brands and even tho I bought the Twk, the Helix software is the best by far and since that's how you're going to operate the processor, I consider that to be the deciding factor considering all their other features and specs are all close enough as makes no difference.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mosconis software has changed a little with the new 8 to 12 and the 6to8 aerospace but both are easy to use.


----------



## James Cole (Dec 6, 2016)

MacLeod said:


> It's been the forum boner a while but honestly comparing these DSP's is like comparing Ford to Dodge to Chevy. They're all pretty close to the same and you're not going wrong with either of them. The user interface is going to be the biggest selling point, at least in my opinion. Thats the Twk's biggest weak point, tiny controls, can't change the size of the window and stuff like that make it not much fun to operate in a car on a small laptop screen. The Helix software you could easily use on a tablet, with large controls that are well placed and intuitive to use. The features and menus are very easy to navigate and figure out. I've not messed with the Mosconni software so I can't speak to it but I have used the other brands and even tho I bought the Twk, the Helix software is the best by far and since that's how you're going to operate the processor, I consider that to be the deciding factor considering all their other features and specs are all close enough as makes no difference.



Thanks for all the info!

I will go to the 8to12 aerospace since its easier to source...


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

FWIW, I have a Mosconi 4to6 hooked up to my stock amp and I have zero noise.
Both options are great, I went with the Mosconi because I didn't need the extra channels and the price was right. I personally like the look of the Mosconi's more too but you'll be happy either way I'm sure.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Much higher sample rate than the Helix


that doesnt make it better. nyquist theory

also, i dont think the mosconi offers all pass filters. big plus for the helix


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> that doesnt make it better. nyquist theory
> 
> also, i dont think the mosconi offers all pass filters. big plus for the helix


Mosconi has Peak, Shelf, Notch, Allpass filters plus channel eq. Also 10 possible filter combinations per channel.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Mosconi has Peak, Shelf, Notch, Allpass filters plus channel eq. Also 10 possible filter combinations per channel.


where in the software can i find all pass filters?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

just tried looking for it. didnt see it. but i did remember why i will never in my life use a mosconi dsp no matter how good the hardware may be


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> just tried looking for it. didnt see it. but i did remember why i will never in my life use a mosconi dsp no matter how good the hardware may be


And why is that ??? and here is the all pass filter


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> And why is that ??? and here is the all pass filter


For some reason that doesn't pop up in the 8to12 software I have. And because the software is ****e

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Well to each there own. the Helix software is nice but i have no problems with Mosconis software


----------



## mulagain (Aug 20, 2012)

Hammer1 said:


> And why is that ??? and here is the all pass filter


What firmware is that? I'm on 1.44 and there is no such option, although I'm on a 4v 6to8.


----------

